# New website for my wife's art and my photography



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Given the reactions on the photographs I posted recently, I would like to share that our new web site is live:

Starting page: www.galerielus.com.

The fine art of my wife: here.

My photography: here.

We designed and constructed the site ourselves by the way.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Five star rating.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Your wife really knows how to paint!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

very cool Art Rock. I look forward to checking it out!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome, if you happen to have a facebook account or page I will subscribe or follow. I'm learning photography as well, as pass time hobby only.


----------

